# wheel spacer stacking?



## taifighter (Dec 21, 2007)

Hey guys, 

Ive got a set of 10mm non hub centric spacers. I need to end up with a set of 25mm spacers. 

What do you think about pairing up a set of 10mm and a set of 15mm to equal to 25mm? 

If I used a hub centric ring paired with the non hub centric spacer to be placed near the hub, then added the 15mm spacer to the wheel, then put them together like a sandwich, would I have a safe way to get to 25mm? 

order of install: 

HUB ...hub centric ring...10mm non hub centric spacer...15mm hub centric spacer...wheel 

I'm not worried too much about mating the non hub centric spacer with the hub centric spacer. I use non hub centric adapters for my winter wheels and they have been fine all season. The conical bolts when tightened slowly and evenly all around help pull the wheel on evenly. 

Your thoughts?


----------



## taifighter (Dec 21, 2007)

or I may just buy the correct size since they are basically the same price


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

taifighter said:


> or I may just buy the correct size since they are basically the same price


 Seems like the better idea. Lol


----------



## GoshGengstout (Oct 1, 2005)

My two Cents.... I think it is just more things to be off balance or create a balance issue, I understand it doesn't seem like it but I think the more chance you give something to fail or have an issue the more likely it will happen. If you have the cash I'd pony up and just buy the bigger spacers rather spend a bit more and not have the looming worry.


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

well how do you like your wheels falling off.. stacking spacers is a real bad idea


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Audiguy84 said:


> Stacking spacers is a real bad idea


 Couldnt agree more. Nothing good can come of this.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

What do u guys think about SHAVING the spacer? 
i have 30mm and i also need 25mm


----------



## GoshGengstout (Oct 1, 2005)

What about just selling the 30's to fund the 25's?? But I' sure a reputable machine shop can slim them down.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Mantvis said:


> What do u guys think about SHAVING the spacer?
> i have 30mm and i also need 25mm


 When i bought my spacers and they werent the size i wanted, i place a classifieds add to trade them. They are worth more the wider they are. So dont go ruining them by shaving them down. Just sell em or trade em.


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

warranty225cpe said:


> When i bought my spacers and they werent the size i wanted, i place a classifieds add to trade them. They are worth more the wider they are. So dont go ruining them by shaving them down. Just sell em or trade em.


 couldn't agree more...


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Dont stack spacers.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

I'm sure you can sell them easily in the classifieds. If I wasn't tight on money I'd buy them off you.


----------

